# Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2018)

*Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*


----------



## e4syyy (29. Mai 2018)

*Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Der nächste erzwungene Frauenfilm aus Hollywood. Wird boykottiert wie der ganze andere Mist auch.

Bei Solo a Star Wars Story wollte ich kurzzeitig aus dem Kino gehen wie sie den Frauen Droiden mit breitem Becken, Absätzen und Laufsteg gang gezeigt haben. Seit wann brauchen Droiden nun ein Geschlecht? Nur noch zum fremdschämen... und das finden auch viele Frauen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Bei Solo a Star Wars Story wollte ich kurzzeitig aus dem Kino gehen wie sie den Frauen Droiden mit breitem Becken, Absätzen und Laufsteg gang gezeigt haben. Seit wann brauchen Droiden nun ein Geschlecht? Nur noch zum fremdschämen... und das finden auch viele Frauen.


Ich finde weibliche Roboter sexy!


----------



## Krabonq (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Bei Solo a Star Wars Story wollte ich kurzzeitig aus dem Kino gehen [..]



Der erste Fehler lag bei dir, dass du dir wertlosen Franchise-Müll anschaust.
Man konnte doch schon im Vorhinein erahnen, dass der Film nicht interessant und absolut generisch ist.


----------



## Bevier (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde weibliche Roboter sexy!



Japp, beste Beispiele sind die T-X aus Terminator 3 oder Cameron aus Terminator S. C. C. ^^


----------



## Mahoy (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

So überflüssig und chancenlos (siehe Ghostbusters) ich das Ganze auch finde, sollte mal das mal nüchtern sehen:

Die Produzenten ist der Gender-Diskurs gänzlich rektalpassant. Die sind nur darauf aus, Zielgruppen zu erschließen bzw. zu erweitern. Die wissen schon ganz genau, dass Männer nur höchst selten (oder nur unter Zwang bzw. mit Aussicht auf anschließenden Sex) in romantische Komödien gehen und Frauen nur selten Actionfilme oder eben Heist-Movies goutieren. Der Film ist also der Versuch, den sommerlichen Slot für diese Art Film zu bedienen und ein paar mehr Zuschauerinnen zu aktivieren und der einzige politische Bezug ist der, angesichts des aktuellen Diskurses ein paar Gnadenpunkte beim Feuilleton abzugreifen, wenn der Film so schlecht sein sollte wie es sich (meiner subjektiven Meinung nach) abzeichnet.

Wenn ich aber doch mal eine Meta-Analyse wagen darf, zeigt das Ganze allerdings auch schön die Verhältnisse in Hollywood: Oceans Eleven/Twelve hatte null Probleme, ein rundes Dutzend männlicher Akteure entsprechenden Bekanntheitsgrads zusammenzubekommen. Für das Experiment mit der Frauenriege reicht es gerade für ein Lineup von acht. Darüber kann man mal nachdenken, wenn man möchte. Muss man aber natürlich nicht.


----------



## e4syyy (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*



Krabonq schrieb:


> Der erste Fehler lag bei dir, dass du dir wertlosen Franchise-Müll anschaust.
> Man konnte doch schon im Vorhinein erahnen, dass der Film nicht interessant und absolut generisch ist.



Der Film Solo war richtig gut!!! Der Droide war halt grausam.


----------



## Aegon (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Ab wann kann ich das spielen?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Oh weh, die erste Minute des Trailers sah für mich nach einer Ocean's 11-Parodie aus, einfach weil die beiden nur Möchtergern Pitt und Clooney sind. Da fehlt einfach der Coolnessfaktor. Von mir aus kann Hollywood gerne Heistfilme mit und für Frauen machen, allerdings könnten sie sich ruhig mehr Mühe geben als nur den Plot, die Dialoge und die Charaktere eins zu eins zu kopieren. Sonst wirkt es wie ein billiger Abklatsch. 

Und dann klauen sie auch noch Diamanten...mehr Klischee geht ja kaum.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Ich sehe es schon kommen : 

Frau : Schatz wollen wir uns den Film anschauen?

Mann : Nein Danke Schatz


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Da ich dieses Filmgenre liebe, werde ich mir den Film auch ansehen. Gesch..ßen auf "Ich schau mir den Film nicht an weil da nur Frauen die Hauptrollen haben". Beide Seiten dieser Endlosdiskussion nerven nur noch.

Fehlt eigentlich noch Beth Riesgraf im Cast:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sr9cdQQ7Fpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ocean's 8: Finaler Trailer zur Heist-Komödie mit Sandra Bullock*

Eine Chance bekommt der Film bei mir auch, aber Trailer und Konzept (weniger die Besetzung) lassen mich nun einmal ahnen, dass ich mit meinem ohnehin geplanten privaten Re-Run von Leverage mehr Freude haben werde. Übrigens sehr genial, dass es hier noch mehr Fans gibt.

Und mein letztes Wort an dieser Stelle zur Gender-Debatte: Die Serie zeigt auch wunderschön, wie starke und glaubwürdige Frauenrollen aussehen können. Sowohl Beth Riesgraf als auch Gina Bellman sind auch ohne Hollywood-Starruhm einfach mal spitzenmäßige Schauspielerinnen und die Drehbücher lassen ihnen auch genug Raum dafür, ihre Rollen auszuspielen. Und das ganz ohne Holzhammer.


----------

